# Recent Calls



## Rkent (Feb 10, 2013)

Finished these up a few days ago. First one is Cocabola and Black Ash Burl. The second is Tamboti.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow - both are nice but the Tambuti wins for me. Very nice


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice turns. Rick


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice. Is that solder inlay or spacers on the one with the coco and black ash burl?


----------



## Rkent (Feb 11, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> very nice. Is that solder inlay or spacers on the one with the coco and black ash burl?


Aluminum spacers. Thicker than what I normally like to use
.


----------



## brown down (Feb 13, 2013)

beautiful calls! love the shapes and the metal you added as inlays. awesome job.


----------

